# help finding part (fender brace)



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

A small brace that holds the fender to the frame? I have one on the driver's side but am missing the one on the passenger's side. Can't figure out what it's called, have had no luck with Google.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

I sent a pic to Ames and they said it's not OEM. But there are factory-looking screw holes that this fits into so clearly SOMETHING OEM goes there. Can anyone with a "more OEM" 68/69 GTO take a look and tell me what you see? I can always just get a bracket at Home Depot, cut it to length, and twist it in a vice to match, but I'd really like to know.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Stereolab42 said:


> A small brace that holds the fender to the frame? I have one on the driver's side but am missing the one on the passenger's side. Can't figure out what it's called, have had no luck with Google.


Can't really tell from your photo - a good shot, but how about one a little further away to show placement and orientation.

My guess is that with all that undercoating, that is the lower fender brace area found at the back of the fender adjacent to the door? It should have a tab at the bottom of the fender where it gets bolted up to the lower cowl. That is not factory, so it looks like some one improvised to keep the lower fender from flopping in the wind.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Can't really tell from your photo - a good shot, but how about one a little further away to show placement and orientation.
> 
> My guess is that with all that undercoating, that is the lower fender brace area found at the back of the fender adjacent to the door? It should have a tab at the bottom of the fender where it gets bolted up to the lower cowl. That is not factory, so it looks like some one improvised to keep the lower fender from flopping in the wind.


It's actually the the corner of the fender (if that's the right term) past the wheel, not before the wheel. Without it that piece is kind of floppy.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Stereolab42 said:


> It's actually the the corner of the fender (if that's the right term) past the wheel, not before the wheel. Without it that piece is kind of floppy.


OK, checked my book. Looks to be what is called the _Valence Panel to Bumper Bar Support_. Check this page out, it is Number 88 in the exploded diagram, page 88 and description is page 89. https://books.google.com/books?id=M..., valence panel to bumper bar support&f=false


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My 68 does not have that brace, there's a fender brace but it's shorter and stouter. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just these fender to core support brackets, nothing to frame on mine.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

FlambeauHO said:


> Just these fender to core support brackets, nothing to frame on mine.


Thanks... guess I'll order that and see if it fits.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It goes in a different spot, I'll snap you a pic in a bit.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Now that I'm under the car I think I made this bracket during the resto, I believe I ordered the above brackets and they didn't fit in any rational manner. The one in your pic above is definitely home made as well. I'll attach a pic of mine and I'll do some research tomorrow as I'm doing work on the car again and may redo some of my previous work. Maybe someone else will chime in with the original setup... Cheers


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

Motor City Muscle Car (Inline Tube) has them on Ebay for a 1968 # INL10106


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's a pic


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Since I could find no pics of these fender to core support brackets during my resto I snapped one. I got these on eBay, blasted and sprayed them, they fit nicely.


----------

